# Gold Barbs?



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, just saw some Gold Barbs at my LFS.
Whenever the word 'barb' is said aggressiveness comes to mind. However, I was told they are peaceful. 
One, is this true? If so it would be amazing.
Two, would they be compatible with tetras, corys, and a dojo in my 29 gallon planted tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

For most barbs, I tend to think of them as active; Tiger Barbs can be aggressive, but many of the others are just active. This is equally a concern for other tish in the aquarium, as slow, sedate fish find "active" fish a nuisance and sometimes refuse to eat. Most of the common tetras though would not be in this category.

Gold barbs _Puntius semifasciolatus_ are shoaling fish like the tetras and should be in a group of 5 minimum; as they reach close to 3 inches, consider carefully as this could be a lot of "fish" in a 29g and I don't know how many or what species of tetras you now have. They probably also need swimming room, so things might get crowded.

With sufficient space, and assuming similar somewhat-active fish as companions, gold barbs would be fine.

Byron.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Byron said:


> For most barbs, I tend to think of them as active; Tiger Barbs can be aggressive, but many of the others are just active. This is equally a concern for other tish in the aquarium, as slow, sedate fish find "active" fish a nuisance and sometimes refuse to eat. Most of the common tetras though would not be in this category.
> 
> Gold barbs _Puntius semifasciolatus_ are shoaling fish like the tetras and should be in a group of 5 minimum; as they reach close to 3 inches, consider carefully as this could be a lot of "fish" in a 29g and I don't know how many or what species of tetras you now have. They probably also need swimming room, so things might get crowded.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help! In my 30 gallon I currently have:
1 small golden gourami
1 dojo loach
5 corys
2 neon tetras
3 black neon tetras

I was thinking about getting 3 more neon tetras and 2 more black neons to bring the total of each to 5. This would mean I have a total of 17 fish in the tank. Knowing this, if gold barbs should be kept in groups of 5 minimum, do you still think adding them would be appropriate?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I myself would not recommend Gold Barbs in a 30g with the other fish you now have or expect to get--and I absolutely agree, you must have more of the tetras because they are shoaling fish that get stressed when they are somewhat alone, and 2-3 is alone. Six or more is usually recommended, preferably more, but with space considerations six is fine.

If you really like the Gold Barbs, give thought to upsizing your tank at some point in the future; in a 55g for instance, which is 4-feet, they would be ideal as they would have swimming room which they need. Barbs are generally active fish, and space is important for that aspect as well as the water qwuality issue. Neons and black neons are firstly smaller fish at maturity (by almost half), and secondly somewhat less active, so they manage in a 3-foot tank as you have (assuming the 30g is 3-feet) and 6-7 of each would be good.

Byron.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I never knew this about barbs. I love the golden barbs @ my LFS, I always thought they "agressive" as MXS said.

I've been looking for some more fish for my 55G tank, with my two shoals of small tetras, byron, do you think I'll have room for those fish?


----------



## cbeard (Jun 6, 2010)

I love gold barbs. Much less aggressive than their relatives.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnnyD44 said:


> I never knew this about barbs. I love the golden barbs @ my LFS, I always thought they "agressive" as MXS said.
> 
> I've been looking for some more fish for my 55G tank, with my two shoals of small tetras, byron, do you think I'll have room for those fish?


A 55g is space enough, but what are the other fish? Barbs are active fish and this can upset some quieter fish.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

right now it's stocked with 4 danios, 12 corries, 6 black neon tetras and 1 diamond tetra (waiting for LFS to get more to up the schoal to 10 or so)


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

When I went to the fish store the lady was trying to assist me in choosing some fish. She said the Tiger Barbs were nice because if you have a few of them, they are less aggressive but would be able to hold their own with some of the mildly aggressive fish and also be alright with non aggressive fish if I choose to go that route, down the road. 

She said I could add some of the other colored Barbs to form a school and that helps to keep them from picking on others in the tank. Is that true?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Inga said:


> When I went to the fish store the lady was trying to assist me in choosing some fish. She said the Tiger Barbs were nice because if you have a few of them, they are less aggressive but would be able to hold their own with some of the mildly aggressive fish and also be alright with non aggressive fish if I choose to go that route, down the road.
> 
> She said I could add some of the other colored Barbs to form a school and that helps to keep them from picking on others in the tank. Is that true?


No on both counts. Adding "other barbs" is not going to have much influence on Tigers. Tiger barbs are notorious for being aggressive and fin nippers, so this is quite a different kettle of fish;-).

With Tigers, the more the safer (maybe) but this also works better in larger tanks. A group of 9+ Tigers in a 55g *may *be reasonably peaceful to other fish. But those other fish cannot be slow, sedate fish like angels, gourami, betta, quiet tetras, etc., whose flowing fins are too much of a temptation for any fish deemed a fin nipper; some of the tetras will show such behaviour too in the wrong setting.

Tigers are certainly attractive little fish; I would suggest that if your tank is small enough that 9 or more is not feasible, then only Tigers should be in the tank, plus some bottom fish (which are usually left alone). But the best case would be 10 or more Tigers in at least a 55g.

Other members may chime in that they have had Tigers with different results, and that is quite possible. Different fish of the same species do not always behave the same. Sometimes the environment (tank size, water parameters, decor, other fish) can affect how any fish behaves to a certain extent. But the inherent nature of some fish is to be aggressive and this is the case with Tiger Barbs. Having a few that are "quiet" is possible but not very probable. Unless you are able and prepared to provide for their specific needs, they are best avoided to be safe. I have known of instances where fish like these were added to a thriving established aquarium and the havoc created resulted in sick and dying fish.

Byron.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

lol so many ppl stealing this post. i think byron has already answered your question inga in the previous statments. i say barbs should not be kept in under a 30gallon (and that is when they are by themselves) i would say 50 gallons for a commmunity tank and 100 gallons for more aggresive fish.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

teddyzaper said:


> lol so many ppl stealing this post..


Wow! That was not my intent. I only thought to add to the topic not take it over. My apologies.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Inga said:


> Wow! That was not my intent. I only thought to add to the topic not take it over. My apologies.


No problem inga;-). By rights I should probably have moved your post out to a new thread, I usually do when I see this, but it is getting late in the evening here and I was (still am) anxious to get to my supper.:shock:

Anyway, I am very concerned over advice like that you were given, and wanted to nip that issue in the bud so you won't be coming to us later for help with dying fish as a result.

Byron.


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

I have twelve gold barbs in two tanks. They can be a teensy bit aggressive towards their own (nothing bad, just occasional short chases), but I have not seen them go after other species (I have them with kuhli loaches, java loaches, SAEs, and neon tetras). The only problem I have with them is that they are giant pigs and will hog all the food (poor little neons have to subsist on the barbs' table scraps).


----------

